# F-22



## pez (Jun 20, 2020)

From 2018, re-done in B&W


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 20, 2020)

Totally ****ing awesome


----------



## pez (Jun 20, 2020)

charlie76 said:


> Totally ****ing awesome


Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2020)

I call shenanigans!  I thought it was gonna be a thread about small apertures!  

j/k.  This is not only a great capture, but fantastic PP work as well.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 20, 2020)

I agree with Charlie, it's totally plucking awesome! Good job.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Show off....







Great job


----------



## otherprof (Jun 20, 2020)

pez said:


> From 2018, re-done in B&W


Great image!


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 20, 2020)

Dave, that's a tricky one to get to look good in Black and white, excellent job!


----------



## pez (Jun 20, 2020)

480sparky said:


> I call shenanigans!  I thought it was gonna be a thread about small apertures!
> 
> j/k.  This is not only a great capture, but fantastic PP work as well.


Hahaha that somehow didn't occur to me- thanks!



K9Kirk said:


> I agree with Charlie, it's totally plucking awesome! Good job.


Thanks! that lens is awesome, but the focus is tricky. This fly by was only a "medium speed photo pass", so even my slow-ish DA*300 was bang on. 



Soocom1 said:


> Show off....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks!



otherprof said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> > From 2018, re-done in B&W
> ...


Thank you!



Jeff G said:


> Dave, that's a tricky one to get to look good in Black and white, excellent job!


Thanks, Jeff! I used Camera Raw for the conversion. Luckily, that Sony sensor in the K-3 has a super nice dynamic range when the exposure is good.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 20, 2020)

B/W was an excellent choice.  Well done!


----------



## pez (Jun 21, 2020)

Peeb said:


> B/W was an excellent choice.  Well done!


Thanks!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 21, 2020)

Excellent image.


----------



## pez (Jun 22, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent image.


Thank you!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 26, 2020)

Powerful monochrome


----------



## pez (Jun 27, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Powerful monochrome


Thank you!


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 28, 2020)

That is a great shot!

Can you repost the color version for comparison?


----------



## pez (Jun 28, 2020)

Warhorse said:


> That is a great shot!
> 
> Can you repost the color version for comparison?


Thanks! Sure:


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 28, 2020)

Outstanding!!
I like the color picture even more! Thanks for posting it.


----------

